# Filtro pasivo paso banda



## hellfull (Jul 2, 2010)

recientemente me he conseguido unos medios para mis altavoces de 2 vias.
son de 8 pulgadas 75w rms

lo cual se queda algo corto para mi amplificador de 125 rms en 8 ohm que es la impedancia de este.

asi que para no cargarme el altavoz por el movimiento que este viene quiero meterle un filtro paso banda,para asi eliminar los bajos,y claro,los agudos,ya que no suenan como deben sonar en un medio.

la respuesta en frecuencia la querria desde 150 hz hasta 7000 hz
recomiendenme que tipo de filtro uso y como hacerlo,estoy un poco pegado.
que sea alguno que al menos no necesite condensadores de una capacidad elevada.
un saludo y gracias de antemano.espero vuestra ayuda.


----------



## penrico (Jul 2, 2010)

Si tenés que entrega tu ampli 150W rms al parlante, eso te dá que la tensión eficaz sobre 8 ohm (supongo 8 ohm tus parlantes) es de unos 35V. 

Pot = V^2/R => V = sqr(V*R) = sqr(150*8)  = 34V

Para el pasa-alto, para 150hz tenes la capacidad:

C= 1/2*pi*f*R = 1/2*3.14*8*150 = 132 uF 

El capacitor pasa-altos debe ser de 150uF 50V como mínimo. No es muy grande, pero es importante.

Tendrías que poner una bobina para el pasa bajos:

Pot = I^2 * R => I = sqr(Pot/R)= 4,33 A

L= 8 /2*pi*F = L => L= 181 uHy

Se consiguen toroides de esas inductancias. 

Veo que sos de Cba, acá en www.elemon.com venden toroides de 200uHy 5A, están en Cba

El circuito sería poner en serie ambas cosas.


----------



## hellfull (Jul 2, 2010)

si pero ya me diras donde consigo un condensador de esa capacidad y sin polaridad :S


----------



## penrico (Jul 2, 2010)

Puedes hacer un capacitor de 110 uF x 50v sin polaridad, si pones en serie, en antiparalelo dos capacitores de 220uF 50v asi:  

        +       -     -     +
--------||--------||--------

Veo que cambiaste la ubicación, crei que eras Córdoba de Argentina, no España...


----------



## hellfull (Jul 2, 2010)

jajaja
siempre he tenido españa.soy de jaen,al ladito de la cordoba española


----------



## Mandrake (Jul 2, 2010)

penrico dijo:


> . . . en antiparalelo dos  capacitores de 220uF 50v . . .



Un nuevo termino para recordar en las "joyas" de final de año.


----------

